# Guy Dumped by girlfriend just before winning $30M



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't know if cheating was involved but this is a good Karma story about a guy winning the lottery after getting dumped by girlfriend. Karma s a beyotch! 

Lottery Winner Dumped by Girlfriend Right Before Big Win -- Isn't Revenge Sweet? | The Stir


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

he will probably take her back


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Interestingly, he would not have won had she not dumped him. Her action set into motion a series of events that caused him to be at that convenience store at the right time to purchase the winning ticket. Kind of like the 'Butterfly Effect', where a butterfly flaps its wings and causes enormous changes in the world from such a small action.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

His best revenge would be to offer to set up a payment to her of -say- $500 a month for life.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

It doesn't say why she dumped him. Why are we talking karma when he could have been a womanizing a$$ worthy of being dumped.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Paulination said:


> It doesn't say why she dumped him. Why are we talking karma when he could have been a womanizing a$$ worthy of being dumped.


You're absolutely right. We don't know why she dumped him - and we'll probably never know.

She could also have been a two-timing cheat.

Fact: She dumped him.

Fact: He won $30M.

Fact: Newsworthy.

It may not be karma for us but I'm sure that he feels vindicated by karmic forces.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> His best revenge would be to offer to set up a payment to her of -say- $500 a month for life.


:scratchhead:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

He did a lot better than King Richard II missing his 20,000 mercenary Welshmen by a day.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If he was a jerk he'll get what's coming to him. Now he will never know if he can be loved for anything other than his currency. The question is, will he care? If he's an extreme case, probably not. If he's a nice guy, well...good karma.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> If he was a jerk he'll get what's coming to him. Now he will never know if he can be loved for anything other than his currency. The question is, will he care? If he's an extreme case, probably not. If he's a nice guy, well...good karma.


Why are you hating? What if he's a nice guy? Should he always worry that he's only loved for his currency?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't say if karma is a b*tch or not, doesn't give a hint at why she dumped him.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

abitlost said:


> Can't say if karma is a b*tch or not, doesn't give a hint at why she dumped him.


He can say karma's a b!tch because she dumped him when he was broke and now he's filthy rich.

(Of course, she might be thinking that HE got hit by the karma bus because of all the problems that come with sudden wealth.)


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Winng the lottery has proven to be a curse for many


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Winng the lottery has proven to be a curse for many


Then curse me please. 

Actually, I only play when the pot get up to around $500M, and then only for $1. The pleasure that I get from thinking what I'd do if I won is more than worth the buck spent.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Question is... Will he hold on to his wealth better than a girlfriend?
You know what they say...
Easy come, easy go.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

> Winng the lottery has proven to be a curse for many


Its a curse I'm willing to take.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Then curse me please.
> 
> Actually, I only play when the pot get up to around $500M, and then only for $1. The pleasure that I get from thinking what I'd do if I won is more than worth the buck spent.


One of the first things youd have to do is to figure out how to avoid listening to the tales of woe youd be getting from casual friends, coworkers, neighbors, distant relatives, etc

But might be fun tryin!


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i would have to move, my useless f-ing extended family would have pup tents set up in my back yard.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

67flh said:


> i would have to move, my useless f-ing extended family would have pup tents set up in my back yard.


Cousin 67flh, I've missed you sooo much.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe she's better off without him.

Life happens. Good-- bad-- whatever. She broke up with him. People do it all the time. 

Lucky him! Now he doesn't have someone telling him how to spend it!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

67flh said:


> i would have to move, my useless f-ing extended family would have pup tents set up in my back yard.


Try a long cruise. It will keep you mobile and difficult to get in touch with.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> He can say karma's a b!tch because she dumped him when he was broke and now he's filthy rich.
> 
> (Of course, she might be thinking that HE got hit by the karma bus because of all the problems that come with sudden wealth.)


Yes but she also went out with him when he was broke which kinda contradicts the assumption she dumped him because of lack of money. Now if she dumped him because he wasn't rich and then he won I would see why it would be karma is a ***** but there is nothing to suggest that, it was just assumed she would be regret her decision because he now has money.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And sometimes a breakup and the freedom from it is worth more than money. 

I had a couple of those


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I work in a grocery, and we sell lottery tickets like hot cakes. 

And a bunch of people that don't have a lot of excess money buy them. 

They call lotto tickets the poor man's tax.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

that_girl said:


> And sometimes a breakup and the freedom from it is worth more than money.
> 
> I had a couple of those


haha was thinking the exact same thing, a big shiny chunk of metal or a big *ss puddle of water will only distract you from a d**che for so long.

But in all seriousness awesome he doesn't have to work two jobs to support his family anymore, but can't for the life of me figure why you would go public about it


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

What do you mean? In most states, lottery winners have to be made public.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> I work in a grocery, and we sell lottery tickets like hot cakes.
> 
> And a bunch of people that don't have a lot of excess money buy them.
> 
> They call lotto tickets the poor man's tax.


Yes, I would agree with this assessment. However, this is a CHOICE that they make. Kinda like people buying cigarettes that might one day kill them.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

They can ask for anonymity, well it's that way in England maybe not in some other places.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

abitlost said:


> They can ask for anonymity, well it's that way in England maybe not in some other places.


The following is taken from the Massachusetts lottery website FAQ:

_Is a photograph required when making a claim?

Lottery regulations state that a claimant's name, city or town, image, amount of prize, claim date and game are public record. Therefore, photographs may be taken and used to publicize winnings. _


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

You all did look at his picture, right?

Womanizer?

Seriously?


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

that_girl said:


> And sometimes a breakup and the freedom from it is worth more than money.
> 
> I had a couple of those


We believe you. But tell that to the ex gf.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

If the ex girlfriend is smart she could probably parlay this into her own fifteen minutes of fame. I can see her making the rounds at the morning news shows telling her side of the story. Heck, she could probably write a book and if she looks halfway decent old Hef might just give her a call.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Then curse me please.
> 
> Actually, I only play when the pot get up to around $500M, and then only for $1. The pleasure that I get from thinking what I'd do if I won is more than worth the buck spent.


Read it somewhere but 
it seems that odds of getting hit by a lightning or getting hit by a vehicle when on a side walk is greater that your chance of winning the pot


----------

